# Bass Tournament/Lake Oconee



## Jason Sayers (Jan 10, 2013)

Bass Tournament on Lake Oconee at Sugar Creek Marina $120.00 a boat includes $10.00 big fish pot. The date is Jan 19 at safelite. Payback is 1 in 6 boats. Sponsored by Lake Country Tournament Trail Call Jason for more info @ 706-224-8597


----------



## cuz1220 (Jan 10, 2013)

Please post results, How many boats are u expecting?


----------



## Jason Sayers (Jan 10, 2013)

will post results after tournament date. Prob expecting 30 to 50 boats


----------



## cuz1220 (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow 30-50????  you do know oconee marine is at sinclair on this date and c and r is this saturday.  Too many tourneys scheduled on top of each other, i geuss i will see how many boats ore drawn before i come and fish.


----------



## Russ@R&R (Jan 11, 2013)

That's the problem w/alot of tournament fishermen. They always want to wait and see what the turnout is. If everybody does this, then nobody shows up. Just go fishing.


----------



## cuz1220 (Jan 11, 2013)

The problem isnt with the tournament fisherman it is with the tournamnet hosts!!!! You guys keep hosting these things on the same day as trails that have been running for years!!!  all the boats split up and noone makes any money, its common sense Russ, that is what happened to the randr up here at oconee and sinclair right???  im not just going to go fishing when all the boats are fishing somewhere else, i geuss when people cant compete in tourneys they start a trail and try and make money that way.  maybe we wiil soon have a putting on a tournament tournament!!!  we wouldnt even need rods or a boat, just wish these new trails would consider the existing established trails and schedule on other dates, I am far from the problem, i just want the best return on my money if i take the risk to invest.


----------



## Jason Sayers (Jan 11, 2013)

I agree with russ@R&R just go fish either they come or they don't too many tournaments around here to try and schedule around everything


----------



## Jason Sayers (Jan 11, 2013)

And about cuz I have won several tournaments don't really like the comment feel like it was directed towards me but anyway I will still compete in tournaments and put them on as well. Happy fishing


----------



## cuz1220 (Jan 12, 2013)

comment wasnt directed in any direction it was just an assumpton, i have no clue who you are and dont care what you have or havent won. please post results, it took 15 to win at oconee today!!! I would love to fish your trail if you are the trail drawing boats but we have to chase the biggest pay day just like you!!


----------



## Jason Sayers (Jan 12, 2013)

I understand cuz1220.


----------



## Jason Sayers (Jan 12, 2013)

Lake Country Tournament trail results

Patrick Brown & Jason Wiley 16.46 plus big fish 6.32  $1080.00


Lane Wright & Dwayne Boyce 13.18  $460.00

Frank & Dale Harbour 11.40 TROPHY

16 boats total


----------



## Russ@R&R (Jan 12, 2013)

cuz, you lost me on that one. All the years that Rhonda & I ran Sinclair & Oconee tournaments, we coordinated dates wBo Davis-Dixie Bass and then Bobby Berry so that we never conflicted with each other. I'm sure we conflicted with some other tournaments over the years, but none that tried to avoid conflicting with us. Sometimes it's just unavoidable.  Jason, good luck with your trail.


----------



## junebug1 (Jan 12, 2013)

This is why i crappie fish!


----------



## Jason Sayers (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks so much russ


----------



## mikeco (Jan 14, 2013)

is it this saturday because your sch.says 2/23/2013


----------



## Jason Sayers (Jan 14, 2013)

The schedule is right was gonna do  a side tournament just to doing something and have a pot to fish for doesnt have anything to do with my trail just wanted to see how many guys we could get if not enough then we wont fish but if u are interested let me know


----------



## mikeco (Jan 15, 2013)

see you saturday


----------



## Jason Sayers (Jan 15, 2013)

Alright


----------

